# EVGA stellt GeForce GTX 275 FTW vor



## xTc (11. April 2009)

*Nachdem EVGA die üblichen Versionen der GeForce GTX 275 auf den Markt brachte, soll nun das schnellste Modell folgen. Die EVGA GeForce GTX 275 FTW.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die EVGA GeForce GTX 275 verfügt über  896MB GDDR3 Speicher, welcher mit  2.520 MHz getaktet wird. Wie bei allen GeForce GTX 275 ist dieser an ein 448 Bit breites Speicherinterface gekoppelt. Die GPU taktet mit 713MHz, die Shader mit 1.512MHz. Die Karte verfügt über 240 Shader-Prozessoren und benötigt 2 6-Pin-Strom-Anschlüsse.

Der Preis der Karte beläuft sich aktuell auf 300,00 Dollar. Wann die Karte allerdings in Europa lieferbar sein wird, ist noch unklar.

Quelle:
EVGA intros GeForce GTX 275 FTW Edition

Fudzilla - EVGA releases GTX 275 FTW Edition​


----------



## moddingfreaX (11. April 2009)

Immer die mit ihrem "FTW". Sollen se doch einfach wie gehabt Superclocked nennen o.ä.
Nettes Kärtchen aber für ne 275 zu teuer!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. April 2009)

Nette Karte, aber für 300€ gibts bereits ne GTX285. Da fehlt für mich irgendwo die Da-seins-berechtigung ....


----------



## xTc (11. April 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Nette Karte, aber für 300€ gibts bereits ne GTX285. Da fehlt für mich irgendwo die Da-seins-berechtigung ....



Die kann ich dir nennen: schnellste Serien GTX 275.  Ob das allerdings ein gewichtiges Argument ist, sei mal dahingestellt. 


Gruß


----------



## push@max (11. April 2009)

Für das Geld kaufe ich mir lieber eine GTX285...


----------



## Janny (11. April 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Für das Geld kaufe ich mir lieber eine GTX285...



Schwachsinn sowas, eine Leistungsschwächere Karte fürs gleiche Geld


----------



## KingBeike (11. April 2009)

Dollar sind keine €


----------



## xTc (11. April 2009)

Das Dollar keine Euro sind ist klar. Umgerechnet kostet die Karte dann 228,00 Euro (300,00 Dollar, Umrechnungskurs 0,76).

Ich denke uns ist aber alles klar, das die KArte nicht für 228,00 Euro zu kaufen sein wird. Rechnen wir mal 19% MwSt. dazu sind wir bei ~ 272,00 Euro.

Ich tippe einfach mal auf einen Preis von 289,00 oder 299,00 Euro in Europa. Im laufe der Zeit wird der Preis wohl noch etwas sinken.


Gruß


----------



## push@max (11. April 2009)

Janny schrieb:


> Schwachsinn sowas, eine Leistungsschwächere Karte fürs gleiche Geld



Schau dir doch mal die Taktraten dieser 275 an...die läuft schon sicherlich nahe dem Limit, mit den Taktraten auch bestimmt schneller wie die 285. 

Die 285 kann man aber auch noch ordentlich übertakten, hat 1GB VRAM und mehr ROPs (32 zu 28). Ausserdem hat die GTX285 ein 512 Bit Speicherinterface.

Und eine GTX285 ist auch bereits für 287€  zu haben.


----------



## Robär (11. April 2009)

Die GTX 275 FTW hat aber bestimmt wieder nen Voltmod, wie ihr Pendant GTX 285 FTW drauf. Daher denk ich mal schon, dass man da noch nen bisschen an der Taktschraube drehen kann.


----------



## FortunaGamer (12. April 2009)

Schicke Karte aber viel zu Teuer für eine 275. Ich kann mich nur meinen Vorrednern anschließen lieber eine GTX285 kaufen als die Karte.


----------



## Falcony6886 (12. April 2009)

Kommt darauf an... Wenn die Karte für ca. 270-280 Euro in den Handel kommt, ist sie mit Sicherheit eine Option! Ich würde mal tippen, dass sie eine Standard GTX285 hinter sich lässt, denn sie hat ja lediglich ein kleineres Speicherinterface und etwas weniger Ram! 

Und sie ist schon so flotter als eine GTX280, die im Moment auch rund 280 Euro kostet und damit ihre Daseinsberechtigung verliert! 

Trotzdem ist sie vom P/L-Verhältnis vermutlich schwachsinnig, da sie (so wie ich EVGA einschätze) jenseits von 300 Euro kosten wird...

Für mich persönlich ist die Zotac GTX275 Amp! die aktuell vom P/L-Verhältnis her beste Karte für rund 250 Euro!


----------



## 4clocker (12. April 2009)

Auch nicht sehr viel schneller als die Zotac AMP. Die Zotac nur hat 11MHZ weniger GPU Takt, der Rest ist gleich. 250€


----------



## Gunny Hartman (13. April 2009)

Für das Geld trotzdem zu teuer.
Eine Evga GTX 275 SSC mit 896Mb kostet schon 299€, daher eher unwahrscheinlich, dass die FTW günstiger sein wird. Ich glaube mal, dass man 300$ schon nahezu 1:1 umrechnen kann. Wenn die SSC schon 299€ kostet, denk ich wird die FTW bei 319€ liegen. Die Preise beziehen sich auf Alternate.


----------



## kevinl (24. Juli 2009)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Für das Geld trotzdem zu teuer.
> Eine Evga GTX 275 SSC mit 896Mb kostet schon 299€, daher eher unwahrscheinlich, dass die FTW günstiger sein wird. Ich glaube mal, dass man 300$ schon nahezu 1:1 umrechnen kann. Wenn die SSC schon 299€ kostet, denk ich wird die FTW bei 319€ liegen. Die Preise beziehen sich auf Alternate.



Ich dachte die FTW und die SSC sind die selben

EDIT:
Guckt mal hier: http://www.evga.com/products/prodlist.asp?family=GeForce+200+Series+Family

Evga listet keine SSCs, denke mal das die mit FTW die SSC meinen. Oder die nur bei den Amis FTW heißen...

Aber die Preise im Evga Shop sind eigenlich der hammer. Schade das die ned nach Europa schicken.
Nämlich  334.39€ für ne GTX 285 2GB SSC/FTW is nun wirklich billig.


----------

